# All my games keep freezing



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

:sigh:Every once in a while my games freeze up and the sounds start looping for about 5-10 seconds then it unfreezes and freezes up again after 30 seconds, each time getting more rapid...it seems freeze less the lower my graphic setttings are, but it still freezes. Once i got an error that said my driver has encountered some problems and my computer needs to shut down. Anyone want to tell me what the **** is going on and how to fix it?:sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi pineapple, Welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

It's probably a heat or voltage related issue. 

Could you post some of the games you're having issues with, your system specifications and system tempretures during idle cycles and during gameplay.


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

My computer specs are:

OS: Windows Xp Professional
Graphix: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Processer: x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2794 Mhz

The games that im having trouble with (all of the games i have) : 
-Day of Defeat: Source
-Counter-Strike: Source
-World of Warcraft
-Warcraft 3
-Gary's Mod

And i don't know how to figure out system temperature cuz i don't have vista...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You can use speedfan to get the temps. 
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

And we'll also need information about your power supply.


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

Alright i got speedfan but im not sure what to look at to find what u wanted also i don't know how to get power supply information either. Sorry but im not a very computer-smart person.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Run SpeedFan at startup and note the temperatures and PSU voltages. Then run a 3D fullscreen game. When it starts to freeze, leave the game running, Alt-Tab back to the desktop and take a screenshot (PrintScreen key on your keyboard) of Speedfan showing the temps/volts again. Post back with both sets of figures.

Note: The second reading should be taken *during gameplay* and not after, because the values start reverting to normal as soon as you leave the 3D screen.

To see your PSU's details, open the side of the computer case and look for the power supply unit at the top rear of the case. Post back with the PSU make/model, total watts and amps for +12V. The label will look similar to the pic below.


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

I couldnt get a picture of my power supply because i don't have a working camera


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

I couldnt get a picture of my power supply because i don't have a working camera  But i noticed that the fan on the bottom of graphics card is a little bit loose, maybe this is part of the problem... i dunno


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

i keep trying to add the picture of the heat screenshots but im not sure how to get the picture up on the website


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

nvm about the picture thing


----------



## Pineapple212 (May 14, 2008)

Alright i couldnt find a camera but i did take a picture of my heating...while i was trying to get a camera to take a picture of the power supply i discovered that the fan under my graphics card (thats also attached to it) is broken...please respond


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

We don't need a picture pineapple, just what the readings are on the label's koala has shown you. 

A broken fan could easily cause the overheating issues. I'm not sure what temp2 and temp3, hopefully the readings are incorrect cause they are WAY too high. Change the fan and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## slice306 (May 16, 2008)

Check and make sure your heatsink is securly on the CPU and very tight. Also if there is alot of dust in the heatsink take it out and clean it. It would also be smart to order some new thermal compound and use it.


----------

